# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Концепция страдания в буддизме

## NEET

Анализируя понятие страдания в буддизме, Е.А. Торчинов пишет, что буддизм в значительно большей степени, чем другие религии, подчеркивает связь жизни со страданием. Более того, в буддизме страдание есть фундаментальная характеристика бытия как такового. Это страдание не есть результат некоего грехопадения и утраты изначального рая. Подобно самому бытию, страдание безначально и неизменно сопровождает все проявления бытия. Конечно, буддисты отнюдь не отрицают того обстоятельства, что в жизни есть и приятные моменты, сопряженные с удовольствием, однако само это удовольствие (сукха) не является противоположностью страданию, а как бы включено в страдание, являясь его аспектом. Дело в том, что ни одно из возможных «мирских» состояний не является для нас полностью удовлетворительным. Мы находимся в постоянной неудовлетворенности, постоянной фрустрации (Е.А. Торчинов, с. 2).

Причиной страдания в буддизме является влечение, желание, привязанность к жизни в самом широком смысле, воля к жизни. При этом влечение понимается буддизмом максимально широко, ибо в это понятие включается и отвращение как оборотная сторона влечения, влечение с противоположным знаком. В основе жизни -влечение к приятному и отвращение к неприятному, выражающееся в соответствующих реакциях и мотивациях, базирующееся на фундаментальном заблуждении, или неведении (авидья), выражающемся в непонимании того, что суть бытия есть страдание. Влечение порождает страдание, если бы не было влечений и жажды жизни, то не было бы и страданий. И регулируется эта жизнь законом кармы (Е.А. Торчинов, с. 2-3).

Учение о карме, как пишет исследователь, является доктриналь-ным стержнем буддизма. Слово «карма» может быть переведено как «дело», «действие» (и никоим образом не «судьба» или «участь», как иногда думают). Оно означает любое действие, или акт, причем в самом широком смысле этого слова - акт физический (действие, поступок), акт вербальный (слово, высказывание) и акт ментальный и волевой (мысль, намерение, желание). Таким образом, карма - это действие, причем обязательно имеющее следствие, или результат. Совокупность всех действий, совершенных в жизни, точнее, общая энергия этих действий, также приносит свой плод: она определяет необходимость следующего рождения, новой жизни, характер которой определяется кармой (то есть характером совершенных действий) умершего. Соответственно, карма может быть благой или неблагой, то есть ведущей к хорошим или дурным формам рождения (Е.А. Торчинов, с. 3).

В новой жизни человек снова совершает действия, ведущие его к новому рождению, и так далее, и так далее. Этот круговорот рождений - смертей называется в религиях Индии (не только в буддизме) сансарой (круговорот, коловращение), главной характеристикой которой является страдание, проистекающее из влечений и желаний.

Далай-лама XIV в своем очерке «Буддизм Тибета» пишет, что источников страдания два: омраченные действия и скверны. Под сквернами он понимает «периферийные факторы», оскверняющие сознание. При этом сознание попадает под его влияние, идет туда, куда ведет его скверна, и тем самым «накапливает» дурное действие. К сквернам Далай-лама относит эгоистическое желание, злобу, гордость, ложные взгляды и т.д. Из них главные - желание и злоба. Злость появляется из-за первоначальной привязанности к самому себе, когда случается что-либо нежелательное. Затем из-за привязанности к самому себе появляется гордость, и человек считает себя лучше других (Далай-лама, с. 28).

Привязанность к себе возникает из-за того, что сознание крепко держится за свое «я», что обусловлено «отсутствием знаний о сущности вещей». Далай-лама пишет, что, согласно буддистской традиции, только кажется, что вещи, в том числе и человек, обладают независимой реальностью. Однако они лишены «самосущего бытия», т.е. пусты. Следовательно концепция, что явления обладают независимой реальностью, представляет собой скверну неведения, которая и есть первичный корень всех прочих скверн (Далай-лама, с. 28-29).

Круговорот бытия - это оковы, а освобождение означает свободу от оков, созданных омраченными действиями и скверной. Устранением причин сводятся на нет омраченные совокупности, а освобождение от них приводит к исчезновению связанного с ним страдания. Освобождение может быть двух видов: освобождение, заключающееся в уничтожении всех форм страдания и их источников, и «великое, непревзойденное освобождение» состояния Будды, связанное с полным уничтожением как скверн, так и препятствий к всеведению (Далай-лама, с. 30-31).

Источник: http://psyera.ru/koncepciya-stradani...dizme-1121.htm

----------


## теремок

=шизофреникам Дан шанс Освобождения...

----------


## Nemir

Некоторые мыслители пошли дальше и выяснили, что если жизнь в этом мире есть страдание, то значит это кому-то нужно, беспричинно ничего не бывает. Есть кто-то жизненно заинтересованный в этом. А раз так, то это определенно концлагерь или ферма, где чередуется "мясное" и "молочное" животноводство. С фермы стригут гаввах. Гаутама всё верно понял, что для освобождения нужно прекратить излучать страдание и покинуть этот хищнический мир безвозвратно.

----------


## Unity

Замечательнейшая статья! Спасибо за неё. Вновь напоминает обо всём, что было забыто прежде сотни тысяч раз и что склонно забываться в каждый новый миг, снова ввергая сознание в сумрачные чувства, в конструирование разумом неприглядных ну и лживых дум, в состояние "рыбёшки на сковороде"... 
Больше б такой информации - на билбордах, на гранитных стелах, обелисках, памятниках, на стенах домов и экранах ноутов и сотовых, в мировой сети - везде, где скользит сознание, заплутавший "поисковый луч" души человеческой!..
Но мы забываем, мы всё забываем - и снова, и снова ведём себя скверно, слепо, бессознательно, сея невнимательность, пожиная горесть, слёзы ну и боль, снова обжигаясь об свои мечты, детские желания, порождённые нашим неведеньем...
Спасибо за напоминание - обо самом Главном!

----------


## NEET

Давно это было...  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Истина - вне времени...)

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Истина для каждого своя, считаю. И какой "мудрец" или эгрегор привлечет к себе больше внимания, у того и халявная энергия.

----------


## Wasted

А мне нравится эта концепция.
Все в мире иллюзия и тлен, нужно освобождаться от всего, чтобы наконец обрести вечный покой и гармонию.

----------


## Unkle33

Проблема буддизма что его излагают слишком сложно. Всё между тем просто. 
Есть неправильные мысли, они травмируют психику. 
Груз отложенных психических травм называют словом "карма". 
Карма как психоз копится комом в психике человека и потом вдруг даёт депрессию. 
Депрессия воспринимается как перерождение в аду, когда ничто не радует и плохо всё.
Посредством сидения в тишине можно отслеживать и анализировать свои мысли, что 
называют осознанностью и медитацией. Медитируя можно перебороть груз кармы и 
выйти из череды страданий.

И оно работает. Просто работает. Говорю как практик. Без лишней теории.

----------


## Unkle33

Тут ещё чутка ликбез проведу, на примерах. Вот есть полумифическая концепция "цикличность сансары". 
Сансара - мир страданий, в нём нет постоянства, но всё так зациклено, что почти постоянно в глобальном плане. 
Но это художество. Реальность в том, что вы перерождаетесь каждый раз когда просыпаетесь поутру.

А теперь собственно пример как это работает (цикл сансары). 
Если из депрессии можно вылезти за пару дней, вы (контингент форума) расковыриваете больную мозоль каждый день. 
Т.е. фантазия покончить с собой - это неблагое действие ума (все действия в буддизме - это прежде всего
действия ума!). Накручиваете неблагую карму, карма переносится на утро в другой день, даёт депресняк... и - вы снова
снова мечтаете убить себя. Цикл сансары замкнулся. Так то, что лечится за пару дней, можно растянуть на десятки лет.

Обращаю внимание, что в буддизме нет понятия греха. Карма карает не за грехи. Но есть понятие неблагих (неразумных) мыслей. 
И весь *буддизм - практическое учение* как научиться строить мысли чтобы они не давали болезненной 
"кармической отдачи", а понимая что некоторые мысли таки неблагие - как отцепиться от навязчивых неблагих 
мыслей и разорвать неблагие привычки.

----------


## Unity

Если присмотреться, Жизнь (или "Сансара") - это попросту Игра с колоссальным числом степеней свободы. 
Это, своего рода, психотест - на тему нашего самовыражения. 
Каждый может созидать в своей голове либо положительные, радужные мысли, либо "фильмы ужасов" - сея свои думы, тотчас пожиная чувства. 
Чаще всего, мы даже не осознаём, что же с нами происходит: каждый новый день и миг - ну и кто/когда имплантировал нам в мозг шаблоны/программы, посредством которых все мы себя угнетаем, себя саботируем, себя разрушаем...
Итог - наше самочувствие, состояние нашего ума; всё, происходящее глубоко внутри.

----------


## DeaddyBear

> Если присмотреться, Жизнь (или "Сансара") - это попросту Игра с колоссальным числом степеней свободы.


 Тоже близка эта точка зрения. Нравятся видео Вадима Демчога с его Школой Игры, основанной на буддийских практиках.



> Все, что мы называем реальным, это всего лишь наше восприятие, спектакль сознания, в котором в одноименном акте восприятия вместе рождаются зритель, актер, режиссер и все декорации реальности.

----------


## Unity

*нижайший поклон*
Приятно увидеть Вас, пробуждённый Мастер!.. ^_^
Редкая душа Здесь, заплутав в Сансаре, после выходит к свету...
* И да, Демчог несказанно крут, почти новый Ошо или Адамс.

----------


## DeaddyBear

Unity, уже пару лет нравятся Ваши посты, так что спасибо)

----------


## Unity

*усмехаясь уголками глаз* 
Значит, жизнь была не зря. 
P.S. Истина великая - во этой картинке. ^_^

----------

